# Pearl got Best Puppy in Group! Woohoo!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

GO PEARL! She looks just gorgeous. Silly judge should've gone with her consideration!!!!! At least she had her glasses on.......LOL!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

YES!!! Now that's more like it!! Judges seem to be catching on to the beauty of well-bred reds!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

In that last video I love how Pearl wasn't taking the treat - she was too busy giving that judge a last little shake of her head and a smile!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is really coming into her own, and is now really enjoying being shown. And she clearly enjoys her handler, which makes my heart smile! She is a bouncy, silly goofball, and then she walks in the ring and gets the job done, with only periodic lapses in "elegant ladyhood"...lol!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

pearl is the start of a new "breed" - goldenpoodle. :biggrin:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Pearl is breathtaking, ArreauStandardPoodle!!! She is just incredible and yet fully understandable considering we "know" her mummy and daddy. Her color and her conformation are amazing.

If you ever have a moment, it would be interesting to find out about conformation points in Canada. I think in the U.S. it's two majors (>= 3pts. each) under different judges and at least one of the 15 points having been won under a third judge? Is it quite different in Canada? Reading a little about UK and European shows they seem very different yet. I found the Guelf shows at the CKC site and it seems like CKC may offer more than one show in a day, which I've read some AKC people would like. Canada leads the way .

It would be neat to see a sort of summary on how different countries award championship points. Regardless how they happen, they're hard to get--that much I know.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

nifty said:


> YES!!! Now that's more like it!! Judges seem to be catching on to the beauty of well-bred reds!!


Nifty, I agree. Pearl is a whole lot of judges' education in one stunning Poodle.

Gosh, those videos of her are so fun!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In Canada we need to get 10 points under at least three different judges, with at least one two point major. A lot of Americans think a Canadian championship is a breeze. Well, not so. First of all, very often we do not have enough entries for the major. And the competition here can be very stiff with the likes of Dawin. Every Canadian exhibitor I speak to tells the same story of "They think it is easy...UNTIL they try to do it".


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Your baby Pearl is such a beauty Cherie. Another home bred Arreau champion on the way. Go Pearly Mae! You Show them how it's done.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Rack 'em up Pearl! Thanks to Patk, I will always think of her as the Golden Poodle. Congratulations to Team Arreau and especially to Pearl for changing hearts and minds of judges "who normally don't like ____". (Grrrrrrrr!)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> In Canada we need to get 10 points under at least three different judges, with at least one two point major. A lot of Americans think a Canadian championship is a breeze. Well, not so. First of all, very often we do not have enough entries for the major. And the competition here can be very stiff with the likes of Dawin. Every Canadian exhibitor I speak to tells the same story of "They think it is easy...UNTIL they try to do it".


Thank you very much. Yes, just from reading here and even if I hadn't visited Canadian breeders' websites I'd understand there is very stiff competition. It seems like Canada in general has phenomenal Poodles. Your geography makes me think there could be a lot of travel between show sites and that alone would influence entries and ability to get majors.

Pearl is so beautiful. I feel privileged to have gotten to see your videos. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for realizing that. There are two shows we go to a year that are within an hour, but everything else is two to five. Pearl and Jameson will be shown at one show that is six hours from home and another that is 8 hours from home. Dawin likely has the best Standards anywhere, and I have not shown a dog yet that there was not a Dawin dog or two in the ring with us.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm not surprised, having grown up in a state where driving over four hours to get to a real city from our town was the norm--in three directions, and the fourth direction was much, much longer. Here in the SF Bay Area I look up the Tpoo entries and wonder how on earth they find majors. Yesterday's entry at the Chief Solano KC show in Vallejo was four Tpoos and one was absent. No points (Mpoos exactly the same). Spoos had a major in dogs, not in bitches.

I'm sorry if I sounded demeaning about showing in Canada; it is a genuine interest and I didn't intend to insult at all. Two people I know, one in real life and another online, have gone to Canada to show (not Poodles), and from their accounts I know it's definitely not easy to accomplish a championship in your country. It had just never occurred to me to ask them about points and such, and the one I know in real life I'm out of touch with now.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Streetcar said:


> I'm not surprised, having grown up in a state where driving over four hours to get to a real city from our town was the norm--in three directions, and the fourth direction was much, much longer. Here in the SF Bay Area I look up the Tpoo entries and wonder how on earth they find majors. Yesterday's entry at the Chief Solano KC show in Vallejo was four Tpoos and one was absent. No points (Mpoos exactly the same). Spoos had a major in dogs, not in bitches.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sounded demeaning about showing in Canada; it is a genuine interest and I didn't intend to insult at all. Two people I know, one in real life and another online, have gone to Canada to show (not Poodles), and from their accounts I know it's definitely not easy to accomplish a championship in your country. It had just never occurred to me to ask them about points and such, and the one I know in real life I'm out of touch with now.


I was not at all offended by your asking. Honest...not one bit. But I heard it all when Journey championed. Well, she beat the #1 black Standard Poodle bitch that year, so regardless of what the naysayers yammered on about, for a red with a natural tail to have the career she had, winning over the dogs she won against, I cannot tell you how proud I was of her. Oh...Toys and Minis here are becoming extinct. There were zero entered of both varieties this weekend. Four shows. Not one to be found. The only hope they have is that they will place in the group and earn some points there. It is terribly sad how bad the entries are getting at most shows.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Journey is incredibly beautiful and thank goodness there are judges who will look at and honestly examine the actual Poodle/or whichever is the breed exhibited. .


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the videos. She is so elegant. I really hope you keep her in the ring. You must be so proud to be her breeder! When does she have to be cut out?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Pearl and her handler. She is a special young lady for sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlemana said:


> Thanks for sharing the videos. She is so elegant. I really hope you keep her in the ring. You must be so proud to be her breeder! When does she have to be cut out?


She will turn a year old on May 20th, so will be going into her conti either that day or soon after.

I am so proud and so excited of all the babies in this litter. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I can't say enough good things about Pearl.

She is gorgeous, has outstanding pigment and the most amazing coat color. The discipline involved in showing both with the puppies and the handlers always blows me away.

I can't wait to see her in a conti.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

a big congrats


----------

